

USB Random Number Generator  - rbcoffee
http://jayakody2000lk.blogspot.co.uk/2013/09/usb-random-number-generator.html

======
ColinWright
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6469040](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6469040)

~~~
eitland
Related: why does google/blogger insist on changing the domain name based on
your location?

Startup idea: google but like 5 years ago :-/

